# 05 Deals



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Do You Guys Feel The 05's Will Have The Same Selling Problem As The 04's I'm Trying To Decide What To Get After Getting Screwed On An 04 I Can Get Another 04 For 400 A Monthe With 0 Down What Do You Guys Think


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't count on deals for the 05'. My guess is the LS2 is going to really wake up the way folks look at the goat.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I sure hope not. Nothing personal here, but if the GTO has another year like last year, the future may not be so bright.

The sales figures will be interesting to follow. Lets hope the dealers don't pull their stunts like last year and the slight mods in 05 increase sales.

Granted, we all want a good deal. But, they only offer incentives for one reason - Sales Suck!


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Look on GMbuypower. There are incentives/rebates on just about everything in GM's lineup. A 50 HP increase is not going to sell 12,000 units without some financial incentives.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I think they will sell a bit better though :cheers


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Look on GMbuypower. There are incentives/rebates on just about everything in GM's lineup. A 50 HP increase is not going to sell 12,000 units without some financial incentives.


In my opinion, it isn't the car that didnt sell, it was GM saying the 05 will have the additional 50HP last summer. Everyone waited for the 05. The GTO is not a bread and butter car like the grand prix, it is a halo/toy car. 

I didnt need mine, and 90% of the owners could have waited a year or two to get one without sacrificing anything.

the 05s should sell much better than the 04s - unless GM announces the Z06 motor for 06!


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Look on GMbuypower. There are incentives/rebates on just about everything in GM's lineup. A 50 HP increase is not going to sell 12,000 units without some financial incentives.


Thats what I thought until I drove the 05 yesterdays. I woke up thinking about it. It feels like much more than 50 hp increase. I'm thinking about getting the 6 speed car they have coming in. This wasan auto and it impressed me very much.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Thats what I thought until I drove the 05 yesterdays. I woke up thinking about it. It feels like much more than 50 hp increase. I'm thinking about getting the 6 speed car they have coming in. This wasan auto and it impressed me very much.


Yes, Amazing the difference; I drove an 05 vette 6 speed over the weekend,,,AWESOME,,but hate the electric door/push button start,,,glad I got a GTO<<<


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

I went to GMBuypower and the rebates are, um, nothing. 5.9% for '04 GTOs?
5.9? You could have 2 bankruptcys, a 3 repo's and get that- well, maybe that's a bit much, but 5.9 in NO incentive at all. I believe I am correct on this.
There are lots of '04s, but the money off- even @8K (no offense to those who paid full/over MSRP) is nothing super considering it is an '04, the '05's are here, it's a somewhat (being nice) slow seller, the changes are considerable, etc. And, let's face it, like it or not, this is GM- they've painted themselves into the "huge rebate or I won't buy" corner. I'd rather pay 3-4K more and get the '05.
There was a dealer in NH offering the GTO for $10K and some change off sticker, though that included the loyalty rebate ($1500). That car was gone when I called. 
I'm kind of excited about the '05- certainly with, as I mentioned (and I feel) the '04 deals not being all that great when you factor it all in.
I do wonder who will buy all these GTO's- (the '04s). As the weather gets warmer (I'm in New England), and the thoughts of these cars are more on buyer's minds, geez, the '06s will be around the corner! In climates that don't get as cold/snowy as NE- even a scarier thought. Maybe there is less excess GTO inventory in warmer states, I don't know.
I offered $9 under sticker at another dealership. Their response was: "can't go that low"- well see in 4 more months.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

urnuts said:


> I went to GMBuypower and the rebates are, um, nothing. 5.9% for '04 GTOs?
> 5.9? You could have 2 bankruptcys, a 3 repo's and get that- well, maybe that's a bit much, but 5.9 in NO incentive at all. I believe I am correct on this.
> There are lots of '04s, but the money off- even @8K (no offense to those who paid full/over MSRP) is nothing super considering it is an '04, the '05's are here, it's a somewhat (being nice) slow seller, the changes are considerable, etc. And, let's face it, like it or not, this is GM- they've painted themselves into the "huge rebate or I won't buy" corner. I'd rather pay 3-4K more and get the '05.
> There was a dealer in NH offering the GTO for $10K and some change off sticker, though that included the loyalty rebate ($1500). That car was gone when I called.
> ...


I'm with ya brother. Living in Cali is a drag - I'd be driving an '04 now if they'd had the $5500 rebate here (rather than the $3500) before the 3rd of January. If the deal is xxxx amount on the east coast, I won't pay more than that here. Oh well, I can wait. I can't help but think the deals will get better with the '05's on the ground. Otherwise I'll lease a CTS.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Intrest at 5.9% is not good. I have perfect credit and 2 month's ago bought an 04 used Dodge p/u at 5% for 60 months. Got a steal of a deal on the truck as welll, so they didn't use fuzzy math to get me that rate. I'm sure if I buy a new vehicle I can get at least 4.75%. I bought my wife's Infiniti in June 04 and got 3.8% for 48 months.


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

I figure about one month of dealers trying to sell the '05 without rebates to the 'I gotta have it crowd' then GM will have to start doing rebates. The GTO isn't the Mustang, it has a much smaller target audience, many of which already bought an '04 GTO and are not in a position to buy the '05. Also, once the pics start coming out of the '06, the '05s will start to become 'old news'. The only things that might keep prices up on the '05s is if the '06s look like crap, it gets shelved by GM or they get a downgrade in HP compared to the '05. 

On a side note, I saw a Hertz rent-a-car commercial last night advertising the Mustang. Nothing makes you feel like your car is special like 100,000 business travellers and tourists driving a car just like yours! :rofl:


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Banana Goat said:


> I figure about one month of dealers trying to sell the '05 without rebates to the 'I gotta have it crowd' then GM will have to start doing rebates. The GTO isn't the Mustang, it has a much smaller target audience, many of which already bought an '04 GTO and are not in a position to buy the '05. Also, once the pics start coming out of the '06, the '05s will start to become 'old news'. The only things that might keep prices up on the '05s is if the '06s look like crap, it gets shelved by GM or they get a downgrade in HP compared to the '05.
> 
> On a side note, I saw a Hertz rent-a-car commercial last night advertising the Mustang. Nothing makes you feel like your car is special like 100,000 business travellers and tourists driving a car just like yours! :rofl:


 :agree :agree


----------



## gamoon (Dec 29, 2004)

*No deals in my town*

MSRP, No Supplier Pricing on any of the new 05 GTOs per the local gmbuypower manager oh well I guess I will wait.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Dealers who demand fool MSRP on these 05's are not going to sell many. 12,000 units is a substantial number considering the small market for this car.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

I've already been qouted online for a 6 spd at $35,999! A dealer from the ATL area. I wrote him back and told him he was crazy. My local dealer quoted $500 off sticker and then the $1500 loyalty rebate.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

Banana Goat said:


> I figure about one month of dealers trying to sell the '05 without rebates to the 'I gotta have it crowd' then GM will have to start doing rebates. The GTO isn't the Mustang, it has a much smaller target audience, many of which already bought an '04 GTO and are not in a position to buy the '05. Also, once the pics start coming out of the '06, the '05s will start to become 'old news'. The only things that might keep prices up on the '05s is if the '06s look like crap, it gets shelved by GM or they get a downgrade in HP compared to the '05.
> 
> On a side note, I saw a Hertz rent-a-car commercial last night advertising the Mustang. Nothing makes you feel like your car is special like 100,000 business travellers and tourists driving a car just like yours! :rofl:


ENTERPRISE Rent a Car said they will have GTO's in their fleet later this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone wanna test drive???


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

dctex99 said:


> ENTERPRISE Rent a Car said they will have GTO's in their fleet later this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone wanna test drive???


Ahhh, so that's what they are going to do with all of the leftover '04's they won't lease.  :willy:


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 9, 2004)

As I said in another post the dealer here said the 04 was under 24 but that did not include the 05 hood they ordered for the 4 they had on the lot.  

It's sad for those who paid top dollar but if you want to be first on the block it happens.
I waited when I bought my 04 Z06/ Z16 CE that was stickered at 57 and change. I got a $12500 discount at Kerbeck's in Atlantic City, NJ, but many paid sticker or close to it. As with anything look around and be patient it may save you thousands in the long run.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

intofx said:


> Ahhh, so that's what they are going to do with all of the leftover '04's they won't lease.  :willy:


Dont worry, our time will come. With 12000 05s to sell on top of the 1000 remaining 04s, we will get that elusive lease deal yet!!

Just wait & watch!


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

This what I am also thinking. They didn't change it ENOUGH for everyone to say WOW LOOK AT THE GTO NOW!!!! *I* like it but whatever, not enough people will go nuts for it even with 50hp and hood/pipes.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, not a big enough change. The car is brutally quick with 400 hp. It really pins you in the seat.
I'll wait til the end of the year if I have to. I think we have GM by the b**s. No rebate or special interest deals just won't sell a GM any longer. Sorry, it's true.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

I can wait on the deals. Even at 12,000 units and a 50 hp increase, '05 will be a repeat of '04 - not because of marketing but because the Charger and SRT8 versions of the 300 and Magnum will reach showrooms by the summer. Sometime around next November or December, I will head down to my local Pontiac dealer and pick up an impulse blue '05 A4 with the blue leather interior with $5500 cash back and 1.9-2.9% financing. Count on it.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

dctex99 said:


> ENTERPRISE Rent a Car said they will have GTO's in their fleet later this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone wanna test drive???


Enterprise "Rent-A-Racer"?


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> Enterprise "Rent-A-Racer"?


Shelby did it first with Hertz back in '66.


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

WS6Vert said:


> Yeah, not a big enough change. The car is brutally quick with 400 hp. It really pins you in the seat.
> I'll wait til the end of the year if I have to. I think we have GM by the b**s. No rebate or special interest deals just won't sell a GM any longer. Sorry, it's true.


Dealer just called wants to lease me an '04 for $299 a month + tax + $1000 down. Not too bad,eh? For how long you ask? 60 MONTHS!!!!!!   Lease a car for 60 months??????????? Are you crazy? That means I'd be fixing THEIR car for two years after the warranty is up! Not to mention that's around $19,500 just in payments + the $1000 down. I expect the buyout is greater than $2500. Are they crazy? I could buy the damn car for $23,500 + tax. :willy: :willy:


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

intofx said:


> Dealer just called wants to lease me an '04 for $299 a month + tax + $1000 down. Not too bad,eh? For how long you ask? 60 MONTHS!!!!!!   Lease a car for 60 months??????????? Are you crazy? That means I'd be fixing THEIR car for two years after the warranty is up! Not to mention that's around $19,500 just in payments + the $1000 down. I expect the buyout is greater than $2500. Are they crazy? I could buy the damn car for $23,500 + tax. :willy: :willy:


That buying, not leasing. Never lease for more than 39 months.


----------



## madx2 (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd say never lease longer than the warranty period.


----------



## TM2FLI (Jan 17, 2005)

I think before you judge to 05 you should drive one. There is a big difference that made us buy ours after passing up last years GTO for being too plain on styling and sluggish(compared to our stock LS1 fbodies we have owned) If someone test drives this car and has the money..they more than likely buy it...especially if they are into power for fun.


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

TM2FLI said:


> I think before you judge to 05 you should drive one. There is a big difference that made us buy ours after passing up last years GTO for being too plain on styling and sluggish(compared to our stock LS1 fbodies we have owned) If someone test drives this car and has the money..they more than likely buy it...especially if they are into power for fun.


Oh, we're not saying we wouldn't buy one - I just want a good deal. The only things I'm judging are the lame deals out there right now. And I'd take an '04 over an '05 for the right money today. And a $300 a month lease for 60 months on an '04 ain't it. Certainly in light of the fact that this car could be had on the east coast for $1500 down and $219 a month out the door - and a two year lease at that. 

Sure, buying an '04 for $10k off sticker sounds like a good purchase but I want to walk away in 3 years in the event the '05's make the '04's the redheaded stepchild of used car lots. And I'm sure rebates on an '05 are a few months away.

In any event...congrats on the '05.  

Matt


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

So I have been thinking about all this for a good while now. I got my GTO for mid $20K's and thought it was a good buy. Since I buy and sell my cars about once a year (GTO is car number 24 for me) I'll say I have an interesting perspective on the market. There is a chance, slim as it may be, that the ricey import fighter look is giving way to the muscle car once again. With the new Mustang, Charger, Magnum SRT8, GTO, etc. the real question is what will be sought after as a used car in 3 years? I sure as heck don't plan on EVER buying a USED EVO MR, or WRX STI. 4 cyl. engines running 20+ lbs of boost... used? No way. They are destroyed by poor shifting and launches at 20,000 miles. V8 cars, vettes, F-bodies.. etc.. spend more of their time working easy than they do screaming at red line. Insurance is also way cheap on a GTO compared to rice rockets. And it will be cheaper on an 04' than an 05' to boot. From a used car perspective, I think a GTO will do uncommonly well. 

HOWEVER, if it is true that GTO's will be used by rental fleets, forget it. Game over. Fleet sales destroy everything. Rent-a-car 04' GTO's with 12,000 miles on them will be selling for $7500 this time next year.... Run away.. very far away.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

twolf said:


> From a used car perspective, I think a GTO will do uncommonly well.


Only if you are buying one.


----------

